

Jobs was right: Adobe abandons mobile Flash development - suivix
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2011/11/adobe-kills-mobile-flash/

======
gerggerg
While this is a real issue worthy of intelligent discussion especially among
developers. This article is inflammatory, incredibly non-technical, and poorly
written.

